# Completed Restoration - 1985 Nishiki Sport



## Duane Behrens (Nov 8, 2013)

So much fun. These were quality bikes. This one, completely disassembled and rebuilt, responded so favorably to each new repair, it was almost self-healing.


----------



## Duane Behrens (Nov 8, 2013)

The front chain rings are 52 and 40 teeth. The rear cogs range from 14 to 29 teeth. The seat tube is 66 cm from the top of the tube to the center of the BB. (The bike is owned by a solid, 6' 5" man . . . I was very careful when dismounting during this morning's 30 mile ride.  Shifters and derailleurs are Suntour. Crankset is Siguno VP. Handlebars are stamped "Champion" inside a leafed pattern. Brakes are Dia-Compe. Tires are 27" x 1.5".


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

It sure looks obsessively clean. What's the reason for keeping the dork disk?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

yes, it's very clean. nice job.

I had to laugh though looking at the pictures and remembering from the first thread



> and a crank attachment type I've never seen.


reminds me of dealing with my teenager who regards the '90's as ancient history.


----------



## Duane Behrens (Nov 8, 2013)

DrSmile said:


> It sure looks obsessively clean. What's the reason for keeping the dork disk?


"Obsessively" clean? It's either clean - or it isn't. Working clean avoids all manner of glitches - both small and large. Cleaning a specific part or component is always - ALWAYS - the first thing I do before deciding whether to adjust, replace or re-install. I developed the trait while rebuilding old BMW motorbikes - yes, I learned that lesson the hard way - and I've never regretted it. Besides, the net effect of all those little cleaning efforts is visible in the final product. 

Why did I keep that pie plate? Because it's not my bike. Admittedly, the plate was the second thing to go on our personal bikes, right after removing the wheel-mounted reflectors, then actually replacing the wheels themselves. Thanks.


----------



## Duane Behrens (Nov 8, 2013)

bikerjulio said:


> yes, it's very clean. nice job.
> 
> I had to laugh though looking at the pictures and remembering from the first thread - reminds me of dealing with my teenager who regards the '90's as ancient history.


Say . . . aren't you a friend of my dad's?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Duane Behrens said:


> Say . . . aren't you a friend of my dad's?


It's OK. We were all 16 once.


----------



## Duane Behrens (Nov 8, 2013)

bikerjulio said:


> It's OK. We were all 16 once.


I wish. And I certainly am a neophyte when it comes to a classic road-going bicycle. Have been wrenching motorcycles for many years, however, and much of that experience seems to come in handy with this newest hobby. Well. The wrenches are smaller . . . . and I haven't had the drift pin out in ages . . . .


----------



## mjc29 (Jun 29, 2013)

I had one of those that my son was riding until is got stolen. I put a lot of miles on that thing


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

Duane Behrens said:


> .... it was almost self-healing.


I need a bike that is self-healing. Starting with tires/tubes.

Really nice refurb - the disk and turkey levers and stem shifters are just fine for the casual rider. 
I would guess the frame is a compromise for its big owner with the seatpost all the way down, while the tall headtube and angled stem put the handlebars so high. 

Nice coastline - by-th-by - doesn't look populated enough for California. (north of San Luis Obispo?)


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Totally beautiferous! Time Warp Centrale! A magical blast to the past. Don't change a thing!


----------



## Duane Behrens (Nov 8, 2013)

Mapei said:


> Totally beautiferous! Time Warp Centrale! A magical blast to the past. Don't change a thing!


 Thanks very much. I've only been riding road bikes for 4 years, and only carbon frames. So I didn't expect much from a 30-year old steel frame or a 12-speed gear set. I was so wrong . . . smooth, comfortable, and it just FEELS like it'll take you to Alaska - with 30 lbs. of kit - if called upon. I'll be giving it back on Friday, but will be riding it every day until then. 

No one will ever again RACE on this bike . . . but someone will sure as hell enjoy riding it. Best. DB


----------

